# want to breed jumping spiders. need help!



## alex21 (Oct 9, 2004)

i have a male and female red rump jumping spiders and I would like to breed them.  Does anybody know how i can do this.  i do not want to make a mistake and put them in the same cage at the wrong time and have one kill the other.  please let me know what i should do.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian S (Oct 10, 2004)

I would say it would be wise to feed both spiders well before putting them in a tank where they will have plenty of room. It might also be a good idea to have some artificial plants, sticks etc. so they won't have to look at each other all the time. Here is an interesting thread about communal Jumping Spiders you might find intersting.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=31216&highlight=communal+jumping+spiders

Good luck and keep posted on how it turns out


----------



## alex21 (Oct 17, 2004)

unfortunately, the male jumper died before I could put it together with the female...so i'm now looking for another male  :8o


----------

